
Asterix: Latin Jokes Explained - Tomte
http://www.andrewgirardin.com/asterix-latin-jokes-explained.html
======
phaemon
Ok, so this is actually a couple of blog posts explaining why the "Asterix:
Latin Jokes Explained" site _failed_.

I actually wanted to _see_ the Asterix: Latin Jokes Explained" site itself
(cos I loved those books when I was a kid), but could I find a link to the
site at all? Nope, no sign.

I'm getting a clue why the site was unsuccessful... (it's at:
[https://www.everythingasterix.com/](https://www.everythingasterix.com/) if
you want to check it out).

~~~
Tomte
I think I mixed them up when submitting. I wanted to submit your link.

Maybe you can flag it and the mods can either change the title or point it
towards the other site?

My apologies!

